# Touchpad Elantech not working

## marziods

Hi everyone,

I have some troubles with my touchpad on my laptop: it works... but not well, i cannot scroll or disable it when I digit on the kb...

it was working well some kernel ago... but now stops... and I cannot go back (deleted all old kernels) ... 

```
 uname -r

5.5.8-gentoo

```

```
dmesg | grep -Ei "elan|touchpad"

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.5.8-gentoo root=/dev/nvme0n1p8 ro psmouse.elantech_smbus=0

[    0.213095] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.5.8-gentoo root=/dev/nvme0n1p8 ro psmouse.elantech_smbus=0

[    2.888253] psmouse serio1: elantech: assuming hardware version 4 (with firmware version 0x5f2001)

[    2.898532] psmouse serio1: elantech: Synaptics capabilities query result 0x90, 0x18, 0x0e.

[    2.908870] psmouse serio1: elantech: Elan sample query result 00, 28, 96

[    2.951539] input: ETPS/2 Elantech TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input25

[    2.963912] input: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input24

```

```
libinput list-devices

Device:           ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad

Kernel:           /dev/input/event24

Group:            8

Seat:             seat0, default

Size:             98x56mm

Capabilities:     pointer gesture

Tap-to-click:     disabled

Tap-and-drag:     enabled

Tap drag lock:    disabled

Left-handed:      disabled

Nat.scrolling:    disabled

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   *two-finger edge 

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: enabled

Accel profiles:   none

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           ETPS/2 Elantech TrackPoint

Kernel:           /dev/input/event23

Group:            8

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     pointer 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      disabled

Nat.scrolling:    disabled

Middle emulation: disabled

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   *button

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   flat *adaptive

Rotation:         n/a

```

 my kernel:

```
grep -i 'synaptics\|mouse\|elan' .config

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_BYD=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS_SMBUS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH_SMBUS=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_FOCALTECH=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SMBUS=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_CYAPA is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C_I2C=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C_SMBUS=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB=m

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELAN is not set

CONFIG_HID_ELAN=m

# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_MAC_ICELAND is not set

```

my make.conf:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics libinput"

```

I am using it on kde on systemd and xorg.

tnx for all who can help...

----------

## AlexJGreen

_Last edited by AlexJGreen on Mon Dec 28, 2020 3:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marziods

 *coderanger wrote:*   

>  *marziods wrote:*   touchpad on my laptop: it works... but not well, i cannot scroll or disable it when I digit on the kb... 
> 
> try checking touchpad settings here Start -> Settings -> System Settings -> Hardware -> Input Devices -> Touchpad

 

touchpad not found... as I wrote the touchpad was working well after I had compiled PS2_ELANTECH on my old kernel (that I lost)

kde does not see any touchpad...

----------

## charles17

 *marziods wrote:*   

> it was working well some kernel ago... but now stops... and I cannot go back (deleted all old kernels) ... 

 

Install gentoo-sources:4.19.97 again and copy your linux-5.5.8-gentoo.config to linux-4.19.97-gentoo/

Hope that works, I never did a kernel downgrade

----------

## marziods

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *marziods wrote:*   it was working well some kernel ago... but now stops... and I cannot go back (deleted all old kernels) ...  
> 
> Install gentoo-sources:4.19.97 again and copy your linux-5.5.8-gentoo.config to linux-4.19.97-gentoo/
> 
> Hope that works, I never did a kernel downgrade

 

it was a older kernel... older then 4.19.72 ... but I tried to go back... nothing to do always same issue

----------

## charles17

I don't have Elantech stuff so cannot really help. There were soo many Elantech trouble cases here in the forums.

 *marziods wrote:*   

> my make.conf:
> 
> ```
> INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics libinput"
> 
> ...

 

Have you cared for this  * https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Libinput#Selecting_libinput wrote:*   

> When multiple drivers are available on the system, ...

 

----------

## marziods

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> I don't have Elantech stuff so cannot really help. There were soo many Elantech trouble cases here in the forums.
> 
>  *marziods wrote:*   my make.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

yep ... i did it... no way! but... xinput does not show anyting...

```
xinput 

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ <default pointer>                         id=6    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ <default keyboard>                        id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

----------

## marziods

i did some debug and when i try to use 4 fingers I ve got this error....

```
libinput debug-events

vent17  GESTURE_PINCH_BEGIN +25.971s  2

 event17  GESTURE_PINCH_UPDATE +25.971s 2 19.08/13.14 (28.58/19.69 unaccelerated)  0.82 @  1.48

 event17  GESTURE_PINCH_END +25.993s    2

event17 - ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: kernel bug: Touch jump detected and discarded.

See https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/1.15.2/touchpad-jumping-cursors.html for details

```

but... it seems that libinput read in the correct way: if I try to scroll with two fingers, the output of debug are :

```

event17  POINTER_AXIS     +55.586s     vert -1.70/0* horiz 0.00/0 (finger)

```

or with mouse

```

event26  POINTER_AXIS     +55.586s     vert -1.70/0* horiz 0.00/0 (wheel)

```

....

now, why on the X it is not correct?

----------

## charles17

 *marziods wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Did you read that reference?

 *marziods wrote:*   

> but... it seems that libinput read in the correct way: if I try to scroll with two fingers, the output of debug are :

 

As you're using libinput also for touchpad, what then is the reason for having synaptics as additional driver?

----------

## Zucca

One of the laptops here has CentOS 8 installed. It has Elantech touchpad.

If you're using X11 then this might help:

```
$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/01-elantech-touchpad.conf

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "touchpad"

   Driver "libinput"

   MatchIsTouchpad "on"

   Option "Tapping" "on"

   Option "AccelerationNumerator" "6"

   Option "AccelerationDenominator" "10"

   Option "AccelerationThreshold" "1.2"

EndSection
```

The said laptop runs KDE, and the KDE settings for inputs didn't show any touchpad settings... because, maybe, it didn't recognize it. By crafting the config (above) by hand I managed to get the touchpad working.

Although:

```
$ uname -r

4.18.0-147.5.1.el8_1.x86_64
```

I guess I wish you luck. :|

----------

## marziods

 *Quote:*   

> One of the laptops here has CentOS 8 installed. It has Elantech touchpad.
> 
> If you're using X11 then this might help:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

no way ...   :Crying or Very sad:  but tnx

----------

## Zucca

Do you have CONFIG_PINCTRL_AMD kernel config enabled?

Also there's a 2018 topic on Arch forums that might help you. Especially this post.

----------

## marziods

hi Zucca,

 *Quote:*   

> Do you have CONFIG_PINCTRL_AMD kernel config enabled? 

 

it was ok

tnx for help;

for obscure reasons the trouble was solved with new kernel ...

----------

## Mikkl

Hi there,

I recently got myself a laptop with one of these touchpads and had the same problem that scrolling was not working (and pressing a button via clicking the pad was very wonky, too). After searching for 2 evenings i finally found the one missing piece was HID_MULTITOUCH not being enabled in the kernel:

```
  │ Symbol: HID_MULTITOUCH [=y]                                                                                           │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                      │  

  │ Defined at drivers/hid/Kconfig:667                                                                                    │  

  │   Prompt: HID Multitouch panels                                                                                       │  

  │   Depends on: INPUT [=y] && HID [=y]                                                                                  │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                           │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                 │  

  │       -> HID support                                                                                                  │  

  │         -> HID bus support (HID [=y])                                                                                 │  

  │ (1)       -> Special HID drivers
```

Maybe this was also your problem. No other xorg.conf files were needed but it only works with INPUT_DEVICES="libinput". "evdev" does not do it. 

Mikkl

----------

